
Twitter Hacking Rampage - caiobegotti
https://cryptobriefing.com/twitter-hacking-rampage-binance-justin-sun-gemini-cz-kucoin-compromised/
======
dang
The ongoing discussion is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23851275)

------
caiobegotti
Details are scarce right now but I actually noticed the hacking rampage after
checking out my timeline to see Elon Musk being apparently hacked as well...

